# root filesystem error at boot.

## InvisibleRasta

at boot i get this message when my root filesystem is mounted.. thi si something weird  /dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,user_xattr,acl,barrier=1,data=ordered) 

 ill paste here some outputs:

dmesg:

```
[    3.859971] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    3.904733] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.904741] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.
```

fstab:

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            defaults        1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda5               /home           ext4            defaults        0 1

/dev/sdb1               /storage        ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0
```

output of 'mount'

```

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,user_xattr,acl,barrier=1,data=ordered)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib64/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda5 on /home type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sdb1 on /storage type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)

nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd type nfsd (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

```

df -hT

```

Filesystem     Type     Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs         rootfs    22G  6.7G   14G  33% /

[b]/dev/root      ext4      22G  6.7G   14G  33% /[/b]

rc-svcdir      tmpfs    1.0M   68K  956K   7% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev           tmpfs     10M  268K  9.8M   3% /dev

shm            tmpfs    2.0G  4.0K  2.0G   1% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1      ext3     107M   31M   70M  31% /boot

/dev/sda5      ext4     271G  9.0G  248G   4% /home

/dev/sdb1      fuseblk  1.9T  1.4T  442G  77% /storage
```

hdparm -i /dev/sda:

```

/dev/sda:

 Model=MAXTOR STM3320620AS, FwRev=3.AAD, SerialNo=5QF0YPMN

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=16384kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=625142448

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode
```

 rc-update show:

```

              keymaps |                                  boot

                 udev |                          sysinit

            savecache |                                       shutdown

                 dbus |                  default

               sysctl |                                  boot

               procfs |                                  boot

                dmesg |                          sysinit

             netmount |                  default

         termencoding |                                  boot

                 mtab |                                  boot

                  gpm |                  default

             hostname |                                  boot

           vixie-cron |                  default

                devfs |                          sysinit

            g15daemon |                  default

          consolefont |                                  boot

             net.eth0 |                  default

              modules |                                  boot

             mount-ro |                                       shutdown

                 swap |                                  boot

           localmount |                                  boot

            syslog-ng |                  default

           ntp-client |                  default

              urandom |                                  boot

             bootmisc |                                  boot

              hwclock |                                  boot

                 sshd |                  default

               net.lo |                                  boot

            killprocs |                                       shutdown

                local |        nonetwork default

       udev-postmount |                  default

                 fsck |                                  boot

                 root |                                  boot
```

fdisk -l:

```

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x2cd79e52

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *          63      224909      112423+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2          224910     4337549     2056320   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         4337550    49415939    22539195   83  Linux

/dev/sda4        49415940   625137344   287860702+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5        49416003   625137344   287860671   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243201 cylinders, total 3907029168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0000c09d

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *        2048  3907028991  1953513472    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

```

----------

## DONAHUE

you have checked that the kernel you are booting still has ext4fs and the same ext4fs extended attributes support as the system that installed it?

you might boot a livecd and 

```
fsck /dev/sda3
```

----------

## InvisibleRasta

i did fsck and e2fsck -c for bad blocks. everything seems fine. everything enabled in the kernel for ext4. any other idea?want me to patebin my .config

----------

## DONAHUE

while on cd did you mount sda3 to see if there was any problem there?

----------

## InvisibleRasta

yeah no issues on sda3. i aslo run all those tests from sda1 to sda5. no 'bad' outputs

----------

## DONAHUE

```
tune2fs -l /dev/sda3
```

Though not sure I'll know what it means.. Compare with 

```
tune2fs -l /dev/sda5
```

----------

## InvisibleRasta

tune2fs -l /dev/sda3

```

tune2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          /

Filesystem UUID:          f15f14f2-25fd-42a2-b79b-c226563a3332

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              1409024

Block count:              5634798

Reserved block count:     281739

Free blocks:              3643327

Free inodes:              1028166

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      1022

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

Flex block group size:    16

Filesystem created:       Fri Apr 15 03:11:21 2011

Last mount time:          Wed Apr 20 03:45:52 2011

Last write time:          Wed Apr 20 03:32:35 2011

Mount count:              2

Maximum mount count:      31

Last checked:             Wed Apr 20 03:32:35 2011

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Mon Oct 17 03:32:35 2011

Lifetime writes:          35 GB

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      412d750f-2a11-43c4-96b5-f0de4e2d023f

Journal backup:           inode blocks
```

 tune2fs -l /dev/sda5

```

tune2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          /home

Filesystem UUID:          c6a7b61b-c7c9-4f7c-9f01-f937c4b8df39

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              17997824

Block count:              71965167

Reserved block count:     3598258

Free blocks:              68485984

Free inodes:              17988401

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      1006

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

Flex block group size:    16

Filesystem created:       Fri Apr 15 03:11:35 2011

Last mount time:          Wed Apr 20 03:45:52 2011

Last write time:          Wed Apr 20 03:45:52 2011

Mount count:              3

Maximum mount count:      21

Last checked:             Wed Apr 20 03:04:36 2011

Check interval:           15552000 (6 months)

Next check after:         Mon Oct 17 03:04:36 2011

Lifetime writes:          37 GB

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

First inode:              11

Inode size:               256

Required extra isize:     28

Desired extra isize:      28

Journal inode:            8

Default directory hash:   half_md4

Directory Hash Seed:      89a48325-9273-4abd-9a7e-ad02a15b15e1

Journal backup:           inode blocks

```

----------

## InvisibleRasta

here is my kernel configuration http://pastebin.ca/2048480

----------

## DONAHUE

if, as it appears, everything is working but you are seeing unfamiliar messages, I suspect no error, just different. 

I would suggest that you have just started using baselayout2/openrc or that it has been a few months or so since you had a hard look at 

```
mount
```

 output.

On my baselayout1: *Quote:*   

> ~ # mount
> 
> /dev/sda2 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail) <--> my root

 

baselayout2/openrc /dev/sda1 is root: *Quote:*   

> ~ # mount
> 
> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
> 
> /dev/root on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)
> ...

 

----------

## InvisibleRasta

i have jsut installed openrc.

----------

## DONAHUE

I went crazy over this missing /dev/sda1 a while ago, I should have been quicker off the mark on yours.

----------

## InvisibleRasta

/dev/root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,user_xattr,acl,barrier=1,data=ordered) 

where are those extra args coming from tho. you dnt have em

----------

## DONAHUE

ext4 defaults I suspect, I'm on reiserfs.

----------

## InvisibleRasta

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1  is what i got righit now

----------

## InvisibleRasta

no luck in changing it to defaults... uhh i am going crazy. must be some kernel option missing

----------

## cach0rr0

the /dev/root thing is normal for baselayout-2

try appending "rootfstype=ext4" to your kernel command-line in grub.conf

----------

## jburns

Change the kernel configuration to EXT3_FS=n and EXT2_FS=n.  Then add EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23=y.

The error has nothing to do with fstab since when it is occurring the kernel has not read the fstab file.  It is trying different fs drivers to find the correct driver.

----------

## InvisibleRasta

cach0rr0 that seems fixed the problem. now i get this error tho 

udevd-work[5210]: kernel-provided name 'uinput' and NAME= 'input/uinput' disagree, please use SYMLINK+= or change the kernel to provide the proper name

----------

